# Empire Strikes Barak (You Tube)



## shackleton (May 6, 2008)

YouTube - The Empire Strikes Barack Full


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 6, 2008)

Genius, pure genius.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 6, 2008)




----------



## DMcFadden (May 6, 2008)

Yes we can!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 6, 2008)

Wow..... 

Operation chaos is moving forward.


----------



## Reformingstudent (May 6, 2008)

Very,very Funny


----------



## Grymir (May 6, 2008)

Operation Chaos is a go!!


----------



## D. Paul (May 6, 2008)

Man, who produced that video? Very well done.
Oh, and it was a rather accurate portrayal of the whole mess.


----------



## Blue Tick (May 6, 2008)

1:47


----------



## N. Eshelman (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for that. It was too funny.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 6, 2008)

Oh my goodness that was awesome


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (May 6, 2008)

May the Farce bewitch you!


----------



## Anton Bruckner (May 7, 2008)

Rev Wright's cameo stole the show


----------



## lwadkins (May 7, 2008)

That was very funny!


----------

